# Custom Enclosure With Fungus Gnats?



## thewebrecluse (Feb 12, 2013)

We recently built a new enclosure for our tegu who we have had about 5 years now. We've always used Repti Bark by Zoo med and never had any problems. However, this new enclosure - which does have a bit more substrate than we use to have - is infested with fungus gnats. I attached some pictures of the piles of them caught in the bug light and also stuck to the sticky roll. They are also in the house everywhere now. 

I've been reading the forums but I haven't seen anyone post anything about solutions so I'm wondering if there are any suggestions that anyone could give? This is definitely a new problem for us and we've never had any trouble with the substrate before now. I can consider changing the substrate but the flies are going to get out of the enclosure once we start doing that and I am wondering how to reign them in and catch them at this point.

Does anyone know of any effective methods? I would be very grateful for any suggestions.

Elaine


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

I think they make reptile bug spray that will kill them, i saw it at my local pet shop.


----------



## thewebrecluse (Feb 12, 2013)

I didn't think you were supposed to use any kind of chemical with reptiles ..


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

no, it special for reptiles. let me go get the name. ill have to get the name tomarrow when i go to the pet store, i think its called 'REPTILE RELIEF'


----------



## Tannaros (Feb 12, 2013)

I know a fairly common technique used for pest control in vivariums is using CO2. Usually I've seen it done with dry ice, though I've heard of people using a tank as well.

Essentially you use the idea that CO2 is much heavier than air, and just let it fall from top to bottom in the enclosure. You can also place a concentration of it in the bottom of the enclosure at the substrate level. Then you basically just seal the entire thing up and let it sit for at least 30 minutes.

With a very large enclosure I'm unsure how well it would work. However, assuming it's somewhat sealed, most of the air should be displaced and it could probably reside in the tank long enough to deprive anything inside of sufficient oxygen. This should be done in a somewhat ventilated area...as you wouldn't want to gasp and fall over in your moment of triumph.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have a lot of bedding, CO2 might not do it. there will be a lot of air between bedding particles. I can't say this next suggestion will be safe, but I got all natural insecticide from the garden center to kill pantry moths and it worked great. It said on the bottle "safe for pets". Check for reptiles. Also, I read good things about neem oil. From what I read about neem oil, it should work but please do your own research!


----------



## Tannaros (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya said:


> If you have a lot of bedding, CO2 might not do it. there will be a lot of air between bedding particles. I can't say this next suggestion will be safe, but I got all natural insecticide from the garden center to kill pantry moths and it worked great. It said on the bottle "safe for pets". Check for reptiles. Also, I read good things about neem oil. From what I read about neem oil, it should work but please do your own research!



I was actually thinking about that as well. In viv's, usually the substrate is only a few inches deep, followed by a false bottom or hydroton.

I wonder if it would be effective you place a high concentration, like a brick of dry ice over night coupled with hot water for awesome CO2 action - then let the entire thing air out, and shovel substrate around then do the process again.

Might be a bit more work than a more practical solution though.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2013)

_I use Provent a mite it's advertised mainly for mites and ticks but kills other insects too. It's not reccomended to use provent a mite if you feed live insects in the enclosure.

http://www.pro-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=59_


----------



## thewebrecluse (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. These gnats are getting way out of hand and now I've seen something that looks like a flying ant in my apartment. I think something is breeding in there and I'm freaking out. I am going to take all the substrate out and wash it with soap and water to try and kill any eggs. Will that work? I will try your suggestions when I place the substrate back in. I really don't want an infestation of something in my home but I really don't know where these new ones are coming from. My tegu is hibernating so there has been no food in there for months.



TeguBlake said:


> no, it special for reptiles. let me go get the name. ill have to get the name tomarrow when i go to the pet store, i think its called 'REPTILE RELIEF'



It says for fleas and mites but I think these are fungus gnats. Would it still be effective?


----------

